
Comcast gigabit cable ($105 with 1TB data cap) now available in 39 states - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/comcast-gigabit-cable-available-to-nearly-58-million-homes-and-businesses/
======
masonic
So, with a claimed 1Gb/sec rate and a 1TB/month data cap, if you download at
top speed, you would reach your _monthly_ data cap in less than _3 hours_...
or is my math bad?

